# المخططات الالكترنية لعقول محركات السيارات



## nartop (12 ديسمبر 2009)

أهديكم اليوم هذه الكتب مقابل الدعاء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nartop (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*المخططات الالكترونية لعقول محركات السيارات2*

أرفق إليكم باقي الملفات بإذن الله


----------



## nartop (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*المخططات الالكترنية لعقول محركات السيارات 3*

أكمل لكم الملف المرفق الباقي


----------



## nartop (12 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجو أن تعجبكم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزي nartop 
لقد تم دمج الثلاث مواضيع لاكتمال الفائدة ، وعدم تشتت الموضوع .
كما انتظر منك ( إذا أمكن ) أن تبدأ في فصل بعض الدوائر والقاء بعض الضوء عليها شرحا وتفصيلا ، لتتعدى الفائدة الي غير المتخصصين ، ولك جزيل الشكر ، وننتظر مساهماتك الثرية دائما .


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل مهم جدا بورك فيك


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الطيب واذا امكن انا محتاج الى خارطة عقل لسيارة مازدا حجم626 موديل 1992 لان ناقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكي كهربائي وفيه عطل تعبني اريد اعرف خارطة العقل الكهربائية واريد ان اصلحه فارجوا منك اخي العزيز ان تضع الخارطة الخاصة به وانا جدا اشكرك لان كنت محتاج الى هذه الخرائطة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## malak200029 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

لايسعنا الا ان نقول جزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## مندير (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا ياأخي nartop على هذا المجهود الرائع . نتمنى المزيد


----------



## الزير1 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني عندي بحث حول الدوائر المطبوعة اريد منكم تساعدوني 0كمبيتر السيارات.


----------



## spe100 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## nartop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذه اردود المميزة


----------



## بقادى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك عزيزي nartopعلى هذه المخططات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amazan2 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور جدا ياأخي nartop على هذا المجهود الرائع . نتمنى المزيد
مشكور جدا ياأخي nartop على هذا المجهود الرائع . نتمنى المزيد*​*
*


----------



## غسان حمادي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

يرجى ارسال المخططات الالكترونية للاليات الثقيلة


----------



## hakim1971 (30 يونيو 2010)

اللهم جازه خيراً.... صاحب هذا المجهود


----------



## hakim1971 (30 يونيو 2010)

اللهم جازه خيراً.... صاحب هذا المجهود


----------



## ورشة محمود الفنية (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## x ray (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لكم أخي العزيز وجازكم الله خير الجزاء والله يرحم والديك


----------



## ahmed malik (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## black88star (22 أكتوبر 2010)

يديك الف عافية ..بتوفيق ان شاء الله 
عــــــــــــــــــــــوافي


----------



## hicham-21 (25 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## وليد العتر (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سماره سماره (26 يناير 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً لكم أخي العزيز وجازكم الله خير الجزاء والله يرحم والديك*​


----------



## saad_srs (26 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## مؤيد ابو محمد (30 يناير 2011)

شكر جزيلا على الملفات المفيدة .... اذا امكن يا صديقي العزيز ملف صيانة وخرائط التسليك الكهربائي لسيارة vw نوع jetta مع التقدير


----------



## alith (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هدهى الملفات ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## محمد دويكات (16 فبراير 2011)

أرجو المساعده أنا أحتاج مخطط لسياره من نوع Hyundai-Getz فيه عطل في وحده منع السرقه الامبوليزر والجير انا بحاجه ماسه للمخطط لكي أصلح هاذا الكمبيوتر وشكرا جزيل لكم


----------



## adnan hashim (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## walidhanna2004 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yasir_813 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يرضى عنك ويبارك جهودك


----------



## ابوعمارالمصرى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خـــــــــــــــيرا أخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي الكريـــــــــــــــم
ونتمني المــــــزيـــــــــــــــــــــد
*


----------



## حسين فاضل عبدالله (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## black88star (18 سبتمبر 2011)

يديك الصحة والعافية


----------



## yousef shadid (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## muzammil (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي وبارك الله فيك....


----------



## حجي يسري (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الليبي 5 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ليث العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم وايدكم وسدد خطاكم ​


----------



## black88star (3 نوفمبر 2011)

يديك الف عافية 
متشكر


----------



## nailking64 (19 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي العزيز على المجهود الرائع


----------



## يوسف على مصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل الشكر والامتنان يبا باش مهندس *


----------



## meengmse (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي . . مخططات كمبيوترات السيارات ذات تنوع كبير وجميع المواقع والمنتديات تفتقر لتصنيف وترتيب هذه الكمبيوترات حسب أنواعها وموديلاتها
أقترح أن نفتح هذا الموضوع ونحاول أرشفة الموديلات ووضع مخططات لها قدر الامكان فهو أمر هام للصيانة
وأنا جاهز للتعاون في ذلك وإذا هناك مواقع ممكن تفيدنا في هذا الموضوع نرجوا ذكرها
مع الشكر للجميع.


----------



## center_eng (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## center_eng (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا بس مش لقى الملف


----------



## shadimathhan (6 فبراير 2014)

الله يجازك عنا و عن المسلمين الف خير


----------



## eng.most (9 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخى الحبيب على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## فرغلي (24 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في تقديم معلومات ومهارات فنية


----------



## عايد هربود (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عصفورالنيل (7 مارس 2014)

مجهود رائع
شكرا


----------



## r3aad77 (16 مارس 2014)

الله يرحم والدينك ماقصرت


----------



## mamdouh100 (24 أبريل 2014)

شكر جزيلا على الملفات المفيدة​


----------



## Dawwas (26 أبريل 2014)

_*انجاز رائع مشكورين*_


----------



## ad-il00 (3 يونيو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 333waheedo (15 يناير 2015)

لا اجد المرفقات


----------



## محمد الصلوي 2015 (19 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخي على المجهود الذي تقوم به


----------



## احمد العنتبلى (25 يناير 2015)

اللهم جازه خيراً.... صاحب هذا المجهود مششششششششششششششششششششكور​


----------



## alith (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed amma (6 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع منك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## marcos1 (9 يناير 2016)

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله يرحم والديك ويرزقك واياهم الجنة 
يا اخوانا المشرفين وملاك المنتدى إيه هي معايير تثبيت المواضيع عندكم موضوع زي ده مافيش زيو على النت 
انا ظللت ايام دايخ على الداتاشيت بتاع العقل الالكتروني لانها اهم شيء لصيانة الpcb ومن غيرها الفني يبقى اعمى
طب ليه سيبينه مدفون في صفحات المنتدى طب على الاقل يتم تثبيته لقيمته العلمية ولندرة المعلومات في هذا المجال والدليل ان المواضيع الاخرى بتاع ال ecu تعتبر سطحية بالنسباله 
انا سأراسل مدير المنتدى علشان بصراحه انا شايف ان التنظيم ناقص حبتين واطلب منه يحط المواضيع الخاصة بال ecu مع بعض وديثبت الموضوع ده ​


----------



## rockyman sos (1 مايو 2016)

مليار شكر


----------



## لامي عبدالغني (19 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا اخى الحبيب على هذا الجهد الرائع​


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (19 فبراير 2017)

بارك الله بجهودك وجعله حسنة جارية في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايمن عمر نصيرات (7 مارس 2017)

*المنتدى*

اخواني ارجو الافادة الملفات في هذا الموضوع لايمكن انزاله واواجه هذه المشكله في اغلب الملفات الموجوده في المنتدى


----------



## ابو تقى الهلالي (22 مارس 2017)

احسنت موضوع رائع


----------



## abumoneaa (11 أكتوبر 2017)

اخي الكريم مشكور علي هذا المجهود
واتمني منك المساعدة في الحصول علي مخططات للعقول الخاصة بالسيارات الكورية


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (11 أكتوبر 2017)

اخي العزيز.جهاز G-scan2 يعتبر الافضل حاليا. باستثناء الاجهزة التخصصية


----------



## hussainmossa (7 يناير 2018)

مشكور


----------

